# Name ideas



## reptilerookie (Mar 4, 2009)

I just gotta blue tegu and i need ideas to name him. I want it to sound fierce and big. Any ideas?


----------



## dturner05 (Mar 4, 2009)

George...


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 4, 2009)

Thundernuts


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 4, 2009)

Rabid Kong


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 4, 2009)

Red Earth Exotics said:


> Thundernuts


 HAHAAHAA great!!! :rofl


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 4, 2009)

BOOZER said:


> Red Earth Exotics said:
> 
> 
> > Thundernuts
> ...




Thanks! I'm either naming mine that or Bocephus. Haven't decided yet...


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 4, 2009)

fury,mindrage,juggernaut,berserker..etc


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 4, 2009)

You want a soon to be 3.5 foot Blue Tegu to sound fierce & big??!! I think he's going to need more than a name if he runs into a regular B&W (4ft), a Red (4 to 4.5ft) or and Extreme (5ft)! He gonna need a big pair of gonads!!!

How about Hillary??!! :mrgreen:


----------



## reptilerookie (Mar 4, 2009)

lmao thundernuts lol


----------



## reptilerookie (Mar 4, 2009)

lol my black and white one is named juggernaut


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 4, 2009)

ou want a soon to be 3.5 foot Blue Tegu to sound fierce & big??!! I think he's going to need more than a name if he runs into a regular B&W (4ft), a Red (4 to 4.5ft) or and Extreme (5ft)! He gonna need a big pair of gonads!!!

BERSERKERS cared about nothing!! but i see the hillary concept.


----------



## reptilerookie (Mar 4, 2009)

how do u guys like the name big blue


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 4, 2009)

reptilerookie said:


> how do u guys like the name big blue


personally it sounds like a dog or a 450lb gentleman from the movie deliverance. :shock:


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 4, 2009)

reptilerookie said:


> how do u guys like the name big blue


That was actually the first thing that popped into my head, but it's not very fierce.

Hillary is fierce!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## reptilerookie (Mar 4, 2009)

what about bad boy


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 4, 2009)

You're from Miami, how about Chupacabra??

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chupacabra


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 4, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> Hillary is fierce!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:




NO DOUBT! :bolt :bolt :bolt :bolt


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 4, 2009)

cobalt,indigo,woebegone,wicked. to name a few more


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 4, 2009)

Edward Scissorteeth


----------



## PinkPunisher (Mar 4, 2009)

Goliath and Rampage are my suggestions but Thundernuts is a f-ing AMAZING name LOL I was laughing for like 10 minutes straight.

Spencer


----------



## ColdThirst (Mar 5, 2009)

Nothing compares to the best Tegu name of all time...


Jelly Belly

Lol! Makes me laugh every time I say it


----------



## ColdThirst (Mar 5, 2009)

LittleCaesar, Canon, Magnum, Tank, Mack, Dozer, Cassius
Titan, Diesel, Doom, Pluto, Mars, Maximus
Thor, Apollo, Odin, Arcturus
Osiris, Ares, Draco

I lake all of these a lot but I think DOOM is the best. Clear-to the point


----------



## tracyanderson777 (Jul 23, 2009)

i say name it michelle obama........

shes pretty fierce to me lol

or or or muffy 

flossy or rosie orrrrr carrottop no im saving that for my incoming red lol


----------



## HandsomeJack (Jul 23, 2009)

How about Maximus Ejaculous?


----------



## pottymouth (Dec 10, 2009)

named my so called female Fay


----------



## mis jaksin (Dec 10, 2009)

eh, the name doesn't make a tegu fierce... you need to get a [email protected]$$ cape for it to wear!! now that's fierce!


----------



## mis jaksin (Dec 10, 2009)

actually... 'thundernuts' wearing a cape... priceless. that would be one super hero tegu for sure.


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 11, 2009)

goggle search ''demon names'' and will you get some far out crazy names of real demons.


----------

